# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Conociendo a COLOCLOM.

## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Gracias al poder y magia de Internet, logramos que yo, y Marcos Lopez fernandez (Coloclon) pudiésemos dialogar como quien esta de bar o tomando un café...


Buenas noches para ti buenas tardes para mi..¿Como andas, que tal tu día?
Muy buenas tardes!!!
Todo bien, no hay queja  :Wink1: 
Un poco nervioso, no sé cuanto vas a acorralarme...

Primero que me cuentes un poco de ti.. a que te dedicas.. donde vives,, algún gusto personal fuera del ámbito mágico...?.

 Algo sobre mi... es difícil describirse uno mismo, y más aún ser objetivo...
Me considero una persona muy directa, que dice las cosas tan cual le vienen a la cabeza, con total sinceridad y sin pensar en si son o no son las palabras políticamente correctas.
 Esto me ha reportado enemigos en la vida, pero es algo de lo que siempre me he sentido orgulloso.
También soy muy generoso y servicial, no acostumbro a ofrecerme, pero cualquier cosa que se me pida, casi con total seguridad que lo haré.
Y muy luchador, vivo con el puño en alto, y a veces, cuando los que están a mi alrededor bajar los brazos, me irrito con demasiada facilidad.
 No siempre tengo la empatía necesaria para ponerme en el lugar de otros y tratar de comprender. 
Me guió por mis principios de forma inquebrantable, y me mata la ligereza que algunas personas tienen para romper su ética o moral.
Te estoy soltando el rollo, verdad?? jajajja

JAJAJAJA Veo que eres de esos o que te haces amigo de por vida o ignorado hasta después de muerto.. pero continua..
Sí, eso me temo!
Anota que también soy muy mujeriego!! tengo más anécdotas en este campo que en cualquier otro!
Pues ahora estoy al paro, soportando la crisis... He trabajado siempre bajo tierra, túneles o minas principalmente. Es lo mio, lo único que sé hacer (y ni siquiera sé hacerlo bien) xD

Pero que haces en las minas o tuneles?
Pues estudié electromecánica de automóvil. Luego me pase a los túneles de electromecánico, de ahí pasé a ser maquinista y andaba con las palas y retroescabadoras, luego me examiné de artillero y me ocupaba de los explosivos, y así hasta un sinfín de cosas jejeje Pero de lo que más he trabajado es artillero y electromecánico.

Lo "bueno" de los túneles es que son muchas horas y los trabajos que yo realizaba duraban muy pocas horas cada día, aquí que podía desempechar dos o más trabajos diariamente.

Y la razón de ese baile de categorías se debe a que empecé siendo mi padre jefe de obra, y se aseguró de que aprendiera a defenderme en todo lo que estuviera a mi alcance.

¿Dónde vivo? Pues vivo en Asturias, una región al norte de España, caracterizada por su climatología de lluvia continuada, un paisaje muy verde y una población muy rebelde y borracha... jejeje
Eres digno hijo de tu ciudad?
Bueno, soy muy rebelde, muy revolucionario,...

borracho no, me gusta salir y tomar un par de cervezas o alguna copa cuando procede, pero no me emborracho más de una o dos veces al año. Me gusta llevar el coche cuando salgo de casa. Sobre todo por el frio, no me gustan las esperas de trenes o autobuses pasando frio.
Fíjate como es el clima, que preferimos decir que sólo llueve dos veces a la semana: de lunes a miércoles y de jueves a domingo...

Mis gustos? Más allá de la magia? umm sí claro. Me encanta el deporte, sobretodo el fútbol, pero un problema con una rodilla me hizo dejarlo hace muchos años.
Fue algunos de esos que no soporta tu verdad directa y tomo venganza dentro de un partido?
jajaja, más o menos. Algo parecido.
era un jugador muy técnico, y después de una gambeta (como decís los argentos) un defensa se sintió humillado y se desentendió del balón para darme una patada...

Menisco y ligamento... y ya no pude jugar más, aún me duele cuando fuerzo.

Te dejo un video mio de hace dos años, que entrenaba un equipo de fútbol y apareco haciendo freestyle, no es de mucho nivel pero es lo que les enseñaba a los niños de 12 años (no puede pedírseles más)

recortes - YouTube

(me gusta presumir) :P

Yo veo mucha floritura pero poca magia.. tendremos que vernos en la cancha y enfrentados jajaja.. ¿que otra cosa te gusta?

También me gusta el ajedrez por el reto que supone: enfrentar tu intelecto a otra persona de forma amistosa. Juego al ajedrez diariamente, siempre on line.

Y me gusta inventar, hacer proyectos, construcciones, cosas así. Con 17 años me construí una habitación sellada para cultivar plantas sin luz solar. Todo artificial, controlaba la lluvia, la luz, el dióxido de carbono, la temperatura, viento,... Todo automatizado, solo tenía que cambiar la programación de luz cada dos meses. Y me gaste menos de 20 euros. Lo fabriqué todo yo.
Ahora estoy fabricando una incubadora de huevos, ya te contaré...

Imagino que no serán de las plantas que después se fuman??
Tenía 17 años
Veo que tu intelecto se basa mas en lo individual y no tanto en ser sociable, verdad? ajajja
Puede ser sí. Me gusta trabajar solo, tal vez porque soy muy mio,...


Haces deporte?
 Deporte practico poco, voy a veces a jugar al fútbol, o al tenis,... pero con los amigos, no puedo forzar la rodilla.

Estudias algo?
 Nada. Soy un fracaso. Nunca me gustó estudiar, demasiado vago. Terminé la ESO sin problemas, solo con ir a clase me las arreglaba para sacar un 4,5 o un 5 y para mi era suficiente. Con 16 estaba haciendo bachillerato, pero me por alguna razón que no reconozco me volví un rebelde y tomé muchas decisiones equivocadas, así que me expulsaron y ahí acabo mi periplo escolar...

Chico duro de tratar desde pequeño?

Bueno, tuve mi etapa gamberra, de meterme en líos, peleas,... Supongo que tardé mucho en madurar. Luchaba contra el mundo y me tocó perder. Hoy por hoy me veo un poco más centrado  :Wink1: 

 Como se forma tu familia?
¿cómo se formó mi familia? No entiendo
Como se forma? con quien vives etc. como esta conformada?

Pues mira, estaba viviendo solo, pero ahora con la crisis y sin trabajo... Me tocó volver a casa de mis padres. Y tengo una hermana, pero no está en casa, está estudiando enfermería a 100 km de casa, de modo que se aloja allí. Y periódicamente mi abuela vive aquí. Ella tiene 5 hijos y como ya está mayor pasa 2 meses en casa de cada hijo, así puede cuidarla entre todos.

Si a alguien le interesa mi abuela está viuda y disponible...  :Wink1: 

Tienes muchos amigos?
 No. La vida me ha enseñado a ser desconfiado, no creo demasiado en la amistad. Muy pocas personas me has demostrado que puedo considerarles amigos (además pongo el listón muy alto), así que amigos pocos, me sobran dedos a la hora de contarlos. Hay gente a la que aprecio, que le tengo cariño, pero soy un romántico y tengo la palabra amigo en muy alta estima, así que me sobran dedos para contar a mis amigos. Creo que la palabra amigo está muy infravalorada (o yo la sobrevaloro).

En que momento de tu vida y por que.. Nació tu camino mágico?
6. De crio, 6 0 7 años, mi abuelo me enseñó algunos juegos automáticos con cartas y a mi me gustaba hacerlos, luego con 11 años mis padres abrieron un bar, y algunos clientes me mostraron algunos juegos más, casi todos automáticos. Yo me quedaba con todos, e iba aprendiendo más como podía, inventando yo algunos ordenando las cartas...
Nada más que eso, no conocía este mundo.
Luego en 2007, no recuerdo cómo, me picó el gusanillo de la magia y navegando por internet llegué hasta MagiaPotagia. Leía el foro todos los días, pero no me atrevía a registrarme, en aquella época todos llevaban bara y te pegaban con ella en las manos si cometías errores...
Un día decidí ser valiente, y envié dos mensajes privados, a los dos miembros que consideré que más destacaban en aquel momento en MagiaPotagia: Ella e Ignoto.
Me dí de bruces con un muro. Jamás pedí que se me desvelara un solo secreto, sólo que me mostraran el camino.
Y no me lo mostraron.
Me dolió, y mucho la verdad. Hoy comprendo que aprender magia está al alcance de cualquiera, con 10 minutos delante de Google se encuentra el camino. Comprendí que si quieres ser mago debes esforzarte, porque nadie regala nada.
Entonces navegando por internet me encontré con un mago asturiano David Cortés, y le contacté. Después de varios NO rotundos por su parte, le pedí al menos tomar algo juntos, quería conocerle, y aunque no quisiera enseñarme, le pedí que me hiciese un poco de magia (todo esto mediante emails).
Supongo que me vio tan apasionado, que se le ablandó el corazoncito xD y aceptó quedar conmigo para tomar algo y hacerme un poco de magia.
El día antes de quedar, me envió un sms que ponía: tráete una baraja.
Leerlo fue una sensación genial, comprendí que me iba a enseñar!
Y empecé a ir a Gijón todas las semanas. Pero en aquel entonces yo no tenía dinero, y no me podía permitir el viaje, así que tuve que dejar de ir.
Pero el camino, ya estaba bajo mis pies.

En algun momento le regresaste el favor a tu primer maestro de alguna manera?

No lo hice. El agradecimiento es inmenso y eterno, pero no lo hice. Supongo que tampoco se me dio la ocasión, o no supe buscarla.


Existió algún indicador que te haga saber que ya no era hobby si no mas bien ya un profesional?
 Fui "profesional" solo durante unos meses. Luego, de tanto tropezar comprendí que era un mero aprendiz. Soy aficionado a la magia, pero no me considero mago. Hago juegos de magia, pero la palabra mago la veo muy grande, no creo que pueda colgarme ese letrero, pesa demasiado, nunca diré yo soy mago, prefiero decir que hago juegos de magia.

Que satisfacciones te dio el camino mágico?
 Muchas. Le debo mucho a la magia. Gracias a la magia conocí personas maravillosas, gente que he dormido en su casa o ha dormido en la mia,...
Mujeres en su mayoria?
Jajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajaajjajajaja
Yo me refería a magos... magos que he conocido gracias a la magia.

Mujeres también, no te digo cuantas, no me creerías.



También me ha dado copas gratis en muchos bares jajajajaja
Incluso en la comunición, la magia me ha enseñado a tener una mejor conversación,...
Pero las mayores satisfacciones que he dado la magia, muy por encima de cualquier otra cosa, son las caras de los niños: ese brillo en la mirada, la boca abierta expresando sorpresa y su cara llena de felicidad no tiene precio. Y esa sonrisa que sin palabras dice: "Gracias!" me llena interiormente

Detrás de la bestia aparece su punto débil..¿La ternura de los niños?

Sin duda!! Soy amante de los niños! Me maravilla su inocencia.

Te puedo contar que estuve conociendo a una chica, unos años mayor que yo, y tenía (o tiene) una hija que por aquel entonces tenía 5 años. Me enamoré tanto de la niña, que pasaba olmpicamente de su madre. Tanto que la madre me mandó a la mierda por no hacerle caso... No podía evitarlo, era ver a la niña y ponerme a jugar con ella


Tienes algún sueño por cumplir con respecto a magia?
 Si, cada vez que con un poco de magia alegro a una persona, me digo que aún faltan millones de personas por arracanles una sonrisa. No es demasiado ambicioso, no tengo pretensiones, pero tengo la capacidad (gracias a la magia) de poder entretener o ilusionar e intento hacerlo cuando la ocasión se presenta.

Como es tu personaje? que características tiene?
 Mi personaje soy yo mismo, o tal vez intento representar lo que me gustaría ser (no estoy seguro). 
Busco presentarme como alguien muy seguro de si mismo, capaz de conquistarte con la voz, la mirada,... Esa clase de persona que sin hacer nada llama tu atención y provoca tu admiración.
Seguramente no lo consigo, pero la imagen que intento mostrar.

En que rama se desempeña mejor?
 Creo que desde mi perspectiva, y desde la perspectiva del espectador, no hay ramas. Si haces magia lo puedes todo, y si no lo puedes no eres mago.
Esto no quiere decir que conozca todas las ramas. Soy espectador de todas ellas, de muchas también conocedor, pero no ejecuto. Manipulo cartas y monedas y en alguna ocasión puede animarme con otros objetos, pero no acostumbro.

Que filosofía, tendencia, teoría o maestro tienes como pilares en tu camino artístico?
 Me considero muy ascaniano, soy de la opinión de que la magia ha de tener una teoría, que todo debe estar justificado.
A nivel de diversión, me inclino más por la magia improntu, que es lo que más me gusta hacer y compartir con los amigos. Pero si me siento a una mesa, prefiero saber lo que estoy haciendo.
No tengo ningún mago como referencia, creo que no existe la posición correcta porque la magia es arte y por tanto una cuestión de gustos.
A veces me gustaría tener el control de Tamariz, otra veces el aura de Lavand, y otras el desparpajo de Daortiz, como ves, magos totalmente opuestos.

Que fue lo peor que te paso con respecto a la magia?
Lo peor de la magia? Ummm, me fui de Asturias a trabajar a un pueblo relativamente lejos, y los compañeros que allí tenía estaban entre los 40 y los 50 años. Yo, con 26 años que tengo soy un niño aún (por aquel entonces tenía 25) y no terminaba de encajar con ellos, asiduos a los bares, beber vino y nada más.
Así que me convencieron de que me echase novia, y me llevaron a un bar diciéndome que detrás de la barra había una princesa.
Y no me mintieron, cuando llegué al bar había una chavalita de mi edad que parecía un ángel. Las 4 de la tarde y el bar vacío (solo mis compañeros y yo).
Entre que ellos eran unos cabrones y sabía que harían burla de mi, que ella me dejaba sin palabras, y que estaba bajo presión, no se me ocurrió mejor cosa que sacar la baraja del bolsillo, lanzarle mi mirada de depredador y tratar de conquistar su atención. Juego tras juego se mantuvo fría  ni una palabra, ni una sonrisa... y así, después del segundo juego me dijo:
¿Has acabado?
Que humillación!!!! Le dije NO, queda otro (me pudo el orgullo, y la obligué a tratarse otro juego).
La chica odiaba la magia.
Bendita mi suerte, a la noche fui a verla solo (y sin cartas) y le pedí una cita. Fuimos novios hasta que me volví a Asturias. Nunca me dejó hacer magia en su presencia.
Peor que eso me pasó algo, pero implica mencionar a gente del foro, y por respeto no lo haré.

No le preguntaste si su ex era el mago enmascarado?
jajajajajajjajajajajaaja que bueno! Lo cierto es que nunca comprendí a qué se debía su odio por la magia. Conozco gente que la rechaza, pero nunca he conocido a nadie como ella, que llegaba a odiarla.


Y lo mejor?
 No sabría decir qué fue lo mejor, pero sí tengo una anécdota curiosa que fue algo bueno.
Hace unos años, los compañeros del trabajo se enteraron que yo hacía magia y el jefe muchas veces me pedía que hiciera algo. Yo lo hacía sin problema, porque eso me permitía escaquearme un rato. Llegó un momento que cada vez que llegaba visita o aparecían los jefazos, el jefe mio me llamaba (como si yo fuera su mono de feria y me llevaba con ellos para entretenerles). Yo iba superencantado, porque lo mio era un trabajo físico y cualquier escapatoria siempre es buena.
Y entonces ocurrió que a un compañero le dio por decirle al jefe que yo pretendía hipnotizarlo, y que podría hacerlo con solo tocarle. El jefe se lo creyó y cogió miedo. Un día me acerqué a él para comentarle algo y perdió los papeles, casi me mega un puñetazo porque pensó que me acercaba para hipnotizarle.
Y de nuevo mi compañero le hizo presión (sí, era un jefe muy tonto) con la idea de que yo quería vengarme e hipnotizarle...
El jefe cogió tanto miedo, que todos los días me dejaba salir temprano y cada 3 o 4 semanas me daba un día libre, pagado por la empresa. Me pegué muy buena vida en aquella etapa.

Y a tu compañero lo hipnotizaste a golpes?
Pobre, él era tontito y yo le cargaba de trabajo... cuando había que cortar con la radial (amoledora), o usar el taladro, la engletadora,... herramientas electricas con un motor que gira...

Pues yo le decía que se me hacía imposible, que al ser zurdo  yo no podía manejar bien las herramientas. Al princio me decía que mis palabras eran absurdas (obviamente lo eran), pero entonces le expliqué que todas las herramientas giraban en el sentido de las agujas del reloj, y que estaban diseñadas así precisamente para ser utilizadas por diestros... Y que sobre todo era una cuestión de seguridad...

Le costó creerlo, pero cuando le demostré que efectivamente todas giraban en la misma dirección empezó a ceder.
Para darle más credibilidad, le informé de que existían las mismas herramientas para zurdos, con el giro invertido (totalmente falso), pero que a la empresa no le interesaba comprarlas.

Así que el pobre acababa haciendo mi faena y la suya. Es un santo

Si tendrías que hacer una critica.. por mas dura que sea,, en general que le vez de mal al presente de la magia?
Quieres polémica??
Quizá más antiguo que el racismo, la senofobia, la homofobia,... es el clasismo para con las clases intelectualmente inferiores.
Ya en la antigua Grecia, existía la teoría de que el mundo evolucionaría mucho más deprisa si las personas menos capacitadas o dotadas se "apartaran".
En tiempo "actuales", Albert Einstein también defendía esta posición.
Aunque suene duro, mi pensamiento no dista de la opinión del alemán, y partiendo de aquí, creo que uno de los males de la magia actual es, que mientras en el pasado los magos eran personas "destacadas", hoy en día cualquiera puede autoproclamarse mago.
Esto implica mucho magos y bajo nivel.
Hay mejores magos magos que hace 100, 200 o 500 años; pero el porcentaje de buenos magos es ahora menor que nunca. Esto daña la imagen que el profano percibe de la magia.
Ahora bien, si hablamos de MAGOS y me preguntas qué veo mal en la magia actual te diría que el uso descarado de la tecnologia. El espectador sabe que muchos magos se usan de aparatos electricos, electronicos, de juegos de luces, láser, etc. hasta el punto que haces un juego con cartas y el espectador se queda con ganas de examinarlas...
Antes se usaban los avances tecnológicos, más que ahora, sin duda; pero ahora no nos preocupamos por mantener nuestros secretos.

Y de bueno?
 Sin duda lo mejor de la magia actual es la comunicación: tanto un avión como un portatil permiten que dos magos puedan intercambiar conocimientos: Esto ha permitido que la magia viaje, se mezcle, procree,... La unión de grandes magos y el hecho de que decidieran compartir ha permitido a la magia parir los conocimientos que ahora tenemos.

Que es la magia para ti?
 Dificil pregunta.
La magia es una serie de trampas, estratagemas y engaños, y su fin principal es engañar al espectador pues, sin engaño no hay magia.
Esta definición me resulta muy negativa, está muy lejos de encajar en los valores que yo tengo. Ciertamente es una defición muy incompleta, pero es el verdadero transfondo (aunque las intenciones sean buenas).
Así que para mi, la magia es el arte capaz de arrancar una sonrisa en el espactor, una cara de asombro, un aplauso o un paréntesis que haga que por un momento el espectador se evada de su vida cotidiana, vuelva a ser un niño y disfrute sin límites, porque la magia no los tiene.
Si no se dan estas circunstancias, no hay magia.
Cuando era profano me gustaba ver la magia en las manos del mago. Ahora, para mi la magia no ocurre en mis manos, la magia ocurre en el rostro del espectador después de cada juego.
Pero para conseguir eso no hace falta ser mago, se puede ser payaso, actor, monologo etc, ¿o me equivoco?
Totalmente cierto, tienes razón.

Supongo que es expresión instantánea del asombro es distinta que en otras artes, no mejor ni peor, pero más gratificante a mi gusto si soy yo quien la provoco.

Si tuvieras que en pocas lineas, frase, concepto.. aconsejar a alguien sobre como ser buen mago.. que le dirías?
 Le diría: Si un día lo consigues, vuelve y aconsejame.
Pero respondiendo un poco más a tu pregunta, creo que de todas las cosas que uno puede aportar, el secreto es la dedicación.
Porque luego, para ser un Tamariz, no vale cualquiera. Hace falta ser un genio, con eso se nace. De nada sirve una técnica perfecta si no tenemos el ingenio para parir juegos/efectos buenos y originales.

Existe una mujer que no se rindió a tus pies?..
 En España quieres decir?? jajaja es broma.
Jajajajajaj, vamos hombre para el resto del mundo estoy yo

jejejejejjejeje

He conocido a la mujer brasileña, colombiana, venezolana, rumana, uruguaya, paraguaya, cubana, alemana, y si tuviera un mapa delante supongo que te diría alguna nacionalidad más. Y no seas malpensado, el tabaco es el único vicio en que gasto mi dinero.

Soy un chico con mucha labia, con capacidad de convencer; creo que nada se me da mejor que conquistar a una mujer. No sé cual es la razón, pero soy descarado, y eso les gusta; muy valiente, nunca me avergüenzo de entrarle a una chica, y esto, además de gustarles me da ventaja sobre otros que por indecisos no llegan, soy muy afortunado porque suelo encontrar las palabras exactas, soy original,... y miento mejor que nadie 
y no soy feo del todo!! jejeje
Así que todo esto me ha permitido haber "conocido" a muchas mujeres
literalmente rendirse a mis pies muy pocas, normalmente a mi las mujeres me duran de una noche a 3 semanas, así que nunca da tiempo a que se rindan a mis pies. Pero si una chica me atrae y voy a por ella es muy dificil e improbable que no lo logre. Algunas lo ponen más dificil, otras menos, pero al final la suerte suele caer a mi favor.
A los 20/22 años me pensaba que todo el mundo debería tenerme envidia xD
Ahora con 26 soy yo el que le tiene envidia a todo el mundo. No tengo pareja, y cuando encuentro alguna que me quiere soy incapaz de no comparar. No sirvo como novio.
La verdad que me preocupa, no quiero envejecer solo, y es muy probable que ocurra

Y eso no es por un miedo interno.. igual que la amistad por no saber confiar o hacer sido traicionado?

No quiero entrar en detalles, así que te contaré por alto...  hasta los 19 años casi 20 tuve una novia. Quizá la mujer de mi vida. Y todo era perfecto, ya sabes, la vida color de rosa. Ella enfermó y hubo que ingresarla en psiquiatría. Entonces mi vida se convirtió en un calvario. Muchas cosas, dificiles de asimilar para un niño de esa edad. Pasé por una depresión,... El caso es que después de aquello me volví un tanto cabrón y mantuve esa dinámica hasta hoy.

Algo mas que nos quieras contar, que consideres importante para saber mas de ti? o que venimos hablando hace rato..

Debeis saber que nunca niego mi ayuda. En lo poco o mucho que pueda ayudar, siempre soy voluntario.

Un gran abrazo Locura!!
Gracias a ti loco, ha sido un placer!!


Bueno a qui ni mas ni menos que el mismo Coloclon, esa persona dura y fría pero que sin duda llega a considerarte amigo daría su propia vida por ti.. Personaje con sus miedos e inseguridades recuerdos nostálgicos pero que no sabe perder el tiempo y vive su vida como un partido de futboll.. Esquivando, corriendo, empujando y sabiendo que se termina solo cuando se termina....

----------


## Tereso

Pedazo de entrevista  :Smile1: 

Me gusta mucho, en lo personal, la entrevista. Marcos es una de las personas que más aprecio en este foro, y aunque sí es duro y tal, pues uno aprende a conocerlo y a conocer su concepción y razones de las cosas.

Me parece una muy buena aproximación a Don Coloclom.

Un saludo a ambos  :Smile1:

----------


## elmoronta

Wow increible. Coloclom, hablando algo mas de magia, cuantas horas diarias sueles echarle?
Un abrazo!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

La verdad fue muy divertida y amena.. Muchas cosas las editamos por que nos fuimos por las ramas... Pero da placer entrevistar gente que te responde y te la rema... Aveces te responde un SI, NO MAS O MENOS y bueno a si termina la entrevista..

Lo que no puedo contar son anecdotas sobre bares, botellas y de mas... Pero para eso inventamos un nuevo hilo que se llamara "Desconociendo a.." En donde contaremos anecdotas que nadie reconocera como propias  :Wink1: --

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo he tenido el PRIVILEGIO de conocerle en persona.

 Y aún le debo una visita. Soy culpable de eso.

----------


## Coloclom

GRACIAS

Elmoronta, lo que se dice horas,... puedo pasarme un día entero jugando con las cartas y al día siguiente no acordarme de ellas.
Soy muy inconstante, lo mismo va por rachas.

Por ejemplo, en los 8 meses que estuve con esa novia que os comenté que odiaba la magia, no toqué la magia. Así que me considero muy intermitente, como Ozil.

----------


## mayico

Seré malo, ¿juego que mas realizas? Grábate y lo disfrutamos todos ¿no?

----------


## Tereso

> Grábate y lo disfrutamos todos ¿no?


Fue lo que le dije a la chica de la semana pasada  :Smile1:

----------


## MagNity

Yo respondo a Mayico más en serio, creo que soy de los pocos magos que le ha visto hacer un juego (se que no suele hacer magia cunado estan otros magos)... aunque realmente no se puede decir que haga tal o cual juego sino que improvisa mucho sobre la marcha. Eso hace que hacer magia con él sea una pasada al mismo tiempo que una locura porque no sabes por donde saldrá ni en que momento te hará entrar a ti en parte del juego. 
Colo, todos sabemos que la sidra es la bebida por excelencia en Asturias y se que la defiendes con orgullo y pasión (de hecho recuerdo con gusto algun tapeo con sidra), pero dime, para brindar, ¿la sidra o el cava?

Y hablando de magia, yo si tengo grabado haciendo juegos (e incluso entrevistado) a Coloclom! el problema es que no tengo tiempo, pero a ver si me deja y subo algo algun día... ¿me das tu permiso Colo?

----------


## Coloclom

> Seré malo, ¿juego que mas realizas? Grábate y lo disfrutamos todos ¿no?


El juego que más realizo... sería editado mi post si lo comentara, pero tú eres moderador, autorizame y comento el efecto.

grabarme? jajaja hace más de 4 años que no me grabo. Me siento muy incómodo haciendo magia delante de un mago.
Cuando hago magia delante de cualquiera, le veo disfrutar, sonreir,...

Pero hacer magia delante de un mago implica una mirada examinadora, no de asombro; Un comentario de aprobación (o desaprobación), no de sorpresa; una sonrisa de compañerismo, no de ilusión. No disfruto, al contrario, lo veo absurdo. Salvo cuando lo que busco es precisamente una corrección, un consejo,... en ese caso sí.
Si hay concurso me presento.



Sobre el juego que más realizo, te lo cuento por MP, y si me autorizas, vengo y lo pongo aquí.





> Fue lo que le dije a la chica de la semana pasada


jajajajajajajajaja que grande!!!

Y a la de esta semana qué le has dicho?

----------


## Coloclom

> Yo respondo a Mayico más en serio, creo que soy de los pocos magos que le ha visto hacer un juego (se que no suele hacer magia cunado estan otros magos)... aunque realmente no se puede decir que haga tal o cual juego sino que improvisa mucho sobre la marcha. Eso hace que hacer magia con él sea una pasada al mismo tiempo que una locura porque no sabes por donde saldrá ni en que momento te hará entrar a ti en parte del juego. 
> Colo, todos sabemos que la sidra es la bebida por excelencia en Asturias y se que la defiendes con orgullo y pasión (de hecho recuerdo con gusto algun tapeo con sidra), pero dime, para brindar, ¿la sidra o el cava?
> 
> Y hablando de magia, yo si tengo grabado haciendo juegos (e incluso entrevistado) a Coloclom! el problema es que no tengo tiempo, pero a ver si me deja y subo algo algun día... ¿me das tu permiso Colo?


Sí, me encanta la magia improntu. xD

brindemos con cava  :Wink1: 

Sobre esos videos,... sabes que yo estaba borracho! jajajaja

Me gustaría verlo antes de que lo compartieses, en algunas cosillas soy reservado  :Wink1:

----------


## Tereso

> Y a la de esta semana qué le has dicho?


No me creerías, no me creerías, Marcos  :Smile1: 

Pregunta acerca de ti, por seguir con el hilo:

¿Puerco o Res?
¿Has viajado mucho?
¿En qué país que no fuera España te gustaría vivir?

----------


## Rubiolus

Buena entrevista y buenas respuestas, lo he pasado bien leyendola

----------


## Coloclom

> No me creerías, no me creerías, Marcos 
> 
> Pregunta acerca de ti, por seguir con el hilo:
> 
> ¿Puerco o Res?
> ¿Has viajado mucho?
> ¿En qué país que no fuera España te gustaría vivir?


Para comer, puerco. Para criar res (da menos trabajo).

He viajado mucho por España, conozco muchísimas ciudades de mi país, pero nunca he cruzado la frontera.

Y un país al que me gustaría viajar?? Dicen que Venezuela tiene las mujeres más bonitas del mundo  :Wink1: 
Pero me gustaría conocer una infinidad de países, todos los que me ofrecieran poder disfrutar de su cultura.

----------

